
Ask HN: Why do employers require intern candidates be undergrad students? - raymondgh
Hi all,<p>I&#x27;ve noticed a lot of paid internship job listings require candidates be current undergraduate students. Can anyone shed light on why a company might have this requirement?<p>For context, I&#x27;m looking at internship roles because I&#x27;m transitioning from project management to data science after completing a data science bootcamp. I earned a bachelors in Business Administration four years ago.
======
walshemj
Are you sure this is because you seem to have no programming experience prior
to doing a MSC.

You may well also be considered to old and some countries may have legal
restrictions on who an intern can be.

